# Dificuldade para abilitar algumas flags USE

## rodrigopmatias

Pessoa nao consegui encontrar informações de como abilitar algumas flags USE que estão entre parentese, como devo proceder veja o exemplo, gostaria de abilitar o plugin para firefox do JAVA quando executo o comando:

```
 # emerge -pv =dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11 [1.6.0.10] USE="X alsa (-nsplugin) -odbc" 71,101 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 71,101 kB
```

Pensei comigo:

```
 # USE="(nsplugin)" emerge -pv =dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/java-config-1.3.7-r1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11 [1.6.0.10] USE="X alsa (-nsplugin) -odbc" 71,101 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 71,101 kB
```

Espero nao esta sendo repetitivo.

----------

## baldeante

 *rodrigopmatias wrote:*   

> Pessoa nao consegui encontrar informações de como abilitar algumas flags USE que estão entre parentese, como devo proceder veja o exemplo, gostaria de abilitar o plugin para firefox do JAVA quando executo o comando:
> 
> ```
>  # emerge -pv =dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11 
> 
> ...

 

Esperimenta : 

```

USE=nsplugin emerge -pv =dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.11

```

Ou adiciona "nsplugin" a variável USE no ficheiro /etc/make.conf podes também adicionar "java" para teres suporte java em todos os pacotes que possam tirar partido ou utilizar java seguido dos dois comandos que se seguem :

```
emerge system -uD --newuse

emerge world -uD --newuse
```

Para actualizar todo o sistema com as novas flags ...

----------

## rodrigopmatias

Ja tentei fazer da forma que é proposto para colocar o valor da variavel USE e desta forma também, mas mesmo assim nao consegui, acredito que seja uma funcionalidade que existia e nao existe mais. Ninguem parece que passou por isto, veja que a variável esta marcada por '(' e ')'

----------

## baldeante

 *rodrigopmatias wrote:*   

> Ja tentei fazer da forma que é proposto para colocar o valor da variavel USE e desta forma também, mas mesmo assim nao consegui, acredito que seja uma funcionalidade que existia e nao existe mais. Ninguem parece que passou por isto, veja que a variável esta marcada por '(' e ')'

 

Tanto quanto sei deveria funcionar  ...

A minha variavel USE do make.conf :

```
CPU="fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse up"

SYSTEM="apm dga hal aoss hardened userlocales glibc-omitfp cups mdnsresponder-compat"

GENERAL="x86 samba java bzip2 symlink spell libedit zlib unicode fbcon slang"

FILESUPPORT="jpeg gif tiff png pdf xml xml2 mp3 mad"

MEDIAUSE="openal alsa real gstreamer a52 vidix wma wmf asf win32codecs aac xvid wxwindows"

XUSE="nvidia truetype type1 X new-login xorg xv opengl xcomposite"

KDEUSE="-kde -arts -qt -qt3 -qt4"

GNOMEUSE="gtk cairo glitz -gnome -avahi"

INTERNET="firefox nsplugin moznopango xulrunner"

NOTUSE="-ipv6 -eds -gtk2 -gpm -real"

USE="${CPU} ${SYSTEM} ${GENERAL} ${FILESUPPORT} ${MEDIAUSE} ${XUSE} ${KDEUSE} ${GNOMEUSE} ${INTERNET} ${NOTUSE}"
```

Note-se que eu não utilizo o Gnome e sim o Fluxbox ...

O que acontece se tentar recompilar o firefox e java :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 23,411 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.07  USE="X alsa nsplugin -odbc" 76,675 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 100,086 kB

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.18  USE="java moznopango -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="en pt -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 39,529 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 39,529 kB
```

Não tenho directamente o pacote java que indicas instalado mas tenho suporte pois consigo abrir sites com java "www.cm-obidos.pt" por exemplo tem os menus em java e eu consigo abri-lo sem problemas ...

Acho que quando instalei java instalei um pacote alternativo mas não me lembro qual ... vou ver se consigo ver o que tenho instalado e digo qualquer coisa ...

Howto Java em Gentoo 

https://gentooexperimental.org/svn/java/axxo-overlay/README/docs/java-user.html

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Tenho instalado o pacote virtual/jre-1.5.0 e virtual/jdk-1.5.0

Segundo o equery esta é a lista de pacotes que dele dependem onde esta incluido o firefox :

```
app-office/openoffice-3.0.0

dev-db/hsqldb-1.8.0.10

dev-java/bcel-5.2

dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r5

dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.8

dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.3-r4

dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1

dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r2

dev-java/rhino-1.5.5-r4

dev-java/servletapi-2.3-r3

dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-4.1.36

dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r5

dev-java/xalan-serializer-2.7.0

dev-java/xerces-2.9.1

dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04

dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2

net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1

net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.18-r1

net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1

sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.18

www-client/seamonkey-1.1.13
```

----------

## rodrigopmatias

Só um detalhe estou utilizando Arch AMD64 em um NACONA, mas resolvi parcialmente o problema instalei emul-linux-x86-firefox acho que e este ebuild nao tenho certeza estou no meu trabalho, mas assim o firefox consegui adquirir o nsplugin, acredito que quando o flag esta quando esta entre parentese. (-nsplugin) como alguns falarão aqui, tem que funcionar liberando no USE mas isto nao aconteceu, só para adicionar um detalhe, eu utilizei um make.conf que já havia utilizado em um sistema x86 mas claro modificando as variaveis para o NACONA (EMT64). Mas desde já fico grato com todos que me ajudarão e assim que conseguir resolver o problema estarei postando aqui no forum.

----------

## Sodki

A USE flag estar entre parêntesis significa que ela não pode ser usada. Essa USE flag está masked no profile, mesmo.

Retirado de http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_Use_Portage_Correctly :

 *Quote:*   

> Parentheses () around a USE flag indicate that it is currently masked by your profile. This is usually because the USE flag can not be supported on the given platform (for example, the win32codecs on amd64 with non-binary packages) or is irrelevant; for example, sse is available on all amd64 CPU's, so there's no point being able to disable it in a 64-bit environment.

 

----------

## elissoncosta

Rodrigo,

É possivel habilitar a flag (nsplugin), entretanto deve-se estar ciente de que ela foi masked por motivos de segurança ou algum bug.

Simplesmente comente a flag 'nsplugin' no arquivo "/usr/portage/profiles/base/use.mask".

Vale a pena lembrar que este arquivo pode ser substituído a cada sync, então é necessário que verifique-o com frequência.

--

Elisson Costa

elissoncosta@security.homelinux.org

----------

## Sodki

 *elissoncosta wrote:*   

> É possivel habilitar a flag (nsplugin), entretanto deve-se estar ciente de que ela foi masked por motivos de segurança ou algum bug.
> 
> Simplesmente comente a flag 'nsplugin' no arquivo "/usr/portage/profiles/base/use.mask".
> 
> Vale a pena lembrar que este arquivo pode ser substituído a cada sync, então é necessário que verifique-o com frequência.

 

O melhor mesmo é criar o ficheiro /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask com o seguinte conteúdo 

```
dev-java/sun-jre-bin -nsplugin
```

Esta solução não é afectada pelo sync, logo funciona sempre.

----------

## elissoncosta

 *Sodki wrote:*   

>  *elissoncosta wrote:*   É possivel habilitar a flag (nsplugin), entretanto deve-se estar ciente de que ela foi masked por motivos de segurança ou algum bug.
> 
> Simplesmente comente a flag 'nsplugin' no arquivo "/usr/portage/profiles/base/use.mask".
> 
> Vale a pena lembrar que este arquivo pode ser substituído a cada sync, então é necessário que verifique-o com frequência. 
> ...

 

.

----------

